# Concerned that Dealer is too far away



## bthorpe28 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi guys,

Help me think this through. I'd love to pull the trigger on new Mini Cooper S but my concern is the closest dealer is approximately 3 hours away in Pittsburgh. What's the maintenance track record been for Mini's? Are you seeing many annoying little problems that would require a dealer visit? I'd hate to keep taking vacation to run to the dealer to get things fixed. Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bthorpe28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Help me think this through. I'd love to pull the trigger on new Mini Cooper S but my concern is the closest dealer is approximately 3 hours away in Pittsburgh. What's the maintenance track record been for Mini's? Are you seeing many annoying little problems that would require a dealer visit? I'd hate to keep taking vacation to run to the dealer to get things fixed. Your thoughts? Thanks.


i've had my Cooper S for almost a year. It's been solid - actually far better than any BMW I've owned. In that year I've had one unscheduled visit for my DSC acting up. Otherwise, right now my brakes at 11k miles seem to be making funny noises and one of my keys broke. With the dealership 45 miles away from my house, I'll hold off on those visits until I must visit the dealer for the 1 year oil change/interval.

I'm not sure if that helps you or not. I know for me I feared BMw-like quality and so far the mini has been quite unlike a BMW. I'm not getting major breakdowns and the little things that have gone wrong are stuff I could ignore until a visit is absolutely necessary. Would I prefer a dealer close by? Damn skippy I would.

Love driving my Mini and I look forward to another year or so of ownership.


----------



## Z3Mcoupedriver (Jan 31, 2008)

Consumer Reports gave Mini a better predicted reliability than BMW. 100 miles isn't terrible for regular service. If your car can't move they'll bring a car carrier and leave you a loaner.
I bought mine in NJ only because the dealer, Prestige Mini has like the biggest inventory on the east coast. Good luck.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mines about an hour away, and only one dealer in the state.... The cars are pretty solid, I wouldn't worry about it. Go for it, you'll love it!


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm more in the OP's position. My preferred dealer, Roadshow BMW/MINI in Memphis is about 3.5 hrs from me. Worth it? Hell yes. I've been to the dealership 4 times in the past 4 months, and 3 of those times I ended up coming home with different cars! (various reasons, but none bad). I was there just last night for the official Clubman launch, and wouldn't you know it, they had a CPO Z4 Coupe sitting in the lot in my color! hah, too bad I can't justify the $37k price tag right now. That place is just too devilishly tempting.

Anyway, I've driven new MINIs now for the past 4 months - which I know is not very long - but have had no reliability problems, just a few minor issues. I'll echo javelina's thoughts in saying go for it!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bthorpe28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Help me think this through. I'd love to pull the trigger on new Mini Cooper S but my concern is the closest dealer is approximately 3 hours away in Pittsburgh. What's the maintenance track record been for Mini's? Are you seeing many annoying little problems that would require a dealer visit? I'd hate to keep taking vacation to run to the dealer to get things fixed. Your thoughts? Thanks.


Where in PA are you? They are opening another dealer in PA in the next year or two, I think it is in Allentown. Not sure if that is any closer?


----------



## bthorpe28 (Mar 26, 2006)

An update, I just found out that the dealer in Pittsburgh offers valet service within 150 miles, so that puts a whole new spin on things. It looks like I could go for it now w/o worrying about getting it to and from the dealer for service or warranty. I plan to talk to the dealer soon to see if a deal can be made. Thanks.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

San Diego County has a population of over 3 million people. There's *A* mini dealer and it's located at the northern tip of San Diego County, over 30 miles from the city's center.

I sent a letter to Mini about the fact San Diego proper lacks a dealership. Mini simply responded that they had no plans to add a dealer to the area. This makes zero sense. I'm not sure why LA/Riverside/Orange counties have about 6 dealers (7 if you include Brecht) and SD can't get one dealer that's located anywhere near the actual city.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> San Diego County has a population of over 3 million people. There's *A* mini dealer and it's located at the northern tip of San Diego County, over 30 miles from the city's center.
> 
> I sent a letter to Mini about the fact San Diego proper lacks a dealership. Mini simply responded that they had no plans to add a dealer to the area. This makes zero sense. I'm not sure why LA/Riverside/Orange counties have about 6 dealers (7 if you include Brecht) and SD can't get one dealer that's located anywhere near the actual city.


Heck, that's nothing. We've only got one dealer for the whole state of Arizona. 6M folks or so...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

javelina1 said:


> Heck, that's nothing. We've only got one dealer for the whole state of Arizona. 6M folks or so...


That's insane.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> That's insane.


totally dude. blows.... but at least they're only about an hours drive away.


----------



## doc18015 (Apr 14, 2008)

The proposed Mini dealer (already a BMW dealer) in Allentown has been trying for over a year to get the dealership! None yet! I am in Lehigh Valley.......it is a PIA to get to a dealer. Over 1 1/2 hours each way , no traffic. Fun car as long as you do not leave it sit more than 3/5 days (as in airport).....Will not start (see my dead battery thread)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, I've got four MINI dealers within a 40-mile radius.


----------



## max2k1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Can you serivce a MINI at a BMW dealer ??*

The title says it all ....

Can you use a BMW dealer for the scheduled MINI services ?
My BMW dealer(s) don't sell MINI, btw.


----------

